# Deer kielbasa & Shrimp Mac & Cheese



## Medina Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

So first deer of the year we had it made into deer kielbasa. I smoked it at 200 for 1 1/12 hr till it reached 160 pulled to rest. The Shrimp Mac was 2 cups of mozzarella, 1 cup of smoked cheddar cheese. 5 garlic cloves, 1 yellow onion, fresh thyme, Salt & Peeper to taste. 2 cups of milk, 1/4 stick of butter to 1/4 cup of flour for rue. Add shrimp after cheese sauce is made and still hot not to over cook the shrimp.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2018)

I've never had deer kielbasa, but you make it look really good.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2018)

That looks delicious!
I love the idea of shrimp mac-n-cheese!
Al


----------



## Ishi (Oct 9, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Medina Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks you guys. 


SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious!
> I love the idea of shrimp mac-n-cheese!
> Al


Al it's good. Still needs a little work. And less $ then lobster.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 9, 2018)

MJ, Looks good!


----------



## Medina Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks CM


----------

